# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  θελω να ξερετε

## giannis000

θελω να ξερετε κατι οσοι διαβαζετε αυτο. οταν καταφερεται να μεινεται μονοι για καποιο διαστημα, η γενικα να ελλατωσετε πολυ τις επαφες σας με τον κοσμο. θα βρεθειται αντημετοποι με τον εαυτο σας. σε αυτην τη περηπτοση οταν καταφερετε να φτιαξετε μια πολυ καλη σχεση με τον εαυτο σας. κ νιωσεται πλεον οτι το να μενει κανεις για καποιο διαστημα μονος χωρις καποιον φιλο δεν τον κουραζει ψυχικα. οταν δηλαδη θα εχετε αφησει αυτο το κενο που νιωθετε μεσα σας να βγει στην επιφανεια κ το βιωσετε αντι να το καταπιεζεται προς τα μεσα. οταν λοιπον περασετε αυτη τη φαση κ φτιαξετε μια σχεση με τον εαυτο σας. θα αρχησετε να κατανωειτε πως οι περισωτεροι ανθρωποι δεν σαν καλυπτουν σαν παρεα. ειδικα σαν φιλοι. για τους περισοτερους θα νιωθετε οτι σας κουραζουν ψυχικα. κ αυτο ειναι ενα καλο σημαδι. σε καμια περιπτωση μην νομιζεται πως σας συμβαινει κατι λαθος. οχι σας συμβαινει κατι καλο. και μαληστα πολυ καλυτερο απο αυτο που συμβαινει στα κεφαλια των αλλων κ πολυ ανωτερο. κ αυτος ειναι ο λογος που νιωθεται πως δεν μπορειτε να εχετε καλη επαφη με τους αλλους. ομως υπαρχουν κ καποιοι εκει εξω που του αξιζει η παρεα σας. για να τους βρειτε απλα φτανει να μην ακολουθατε τον δρομο του παει η μαζα. η ζωη εχει πολλους παραδρομους(που τους περπατανε λιγα ατομα) κ πολλες επιλογες(που τις επιλεγουν πιο {ωρημα} ατομα. πως περιμενεται να απολαυσουν οι αλλοι την παρεα σας αν δεν την απολαμβανεται εσεις πρωτα.(βεβαια να κανετε κ σεις κατι για τον εαυτο σας αυτο ενωειτε. αν δειχνετε σαν να ειστε παρατημενοι απο την ζωη αυτο διωχνει) αυτα. ναστε καλα!!!

καποιοι με ρωτισατε γιατη τα γραφω εδω. γιατη δεν θελω απαντηση. ναι καλα διαβασατε δεν θελω απαντηση. οχι γιατη εχω κατι μαζι σας αλλα γιατη δεν χρειαζεται. φτανει να το διαβαζετε κ να το κατανοήτε.

----------

